# Draining issue toliet/bath



## TxBuilder (Apr 22, 2006)

After using the toliet then getting into the shower the shower stopped draining and air started to come up into bowl and air bubbles surfaced, large ones so it made a gluping sound. Then all of a sudden it stopped and the water in the shower drained again.

Sound familar?


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 23, 2006)

I am NOT a plumber. But that sounds like a temporary blockage. As the pipe filled up, the trapped air had to go somewhere,,,I wonder why the vent didn't release the air? BUT if the water began backing up in the pipe, the vents may have been submerged too. Tubs or showers, and toilets are often run in-line and can affect each other when the drain backs up. The vents are connected under the floor and can be flooded. I'll bet you had gurgling sounds at the vent opening on the roof too.

OH!, check your pipe if you have a crawlspace. I had friends with a bathroom that they rarely ever used. They had friends come and stay a few nights with them and the drains worked very slowly. When the plumber came, the straps holding the pipe up were too far apart and the pipe had sagged between the straps. There was sediment in the low spots and water laying in the pipe. This made the sagging worse in itself. AND made a gurgling noise under the floor! 

You might also ask the kids if they tried to flush a whole orange or a grapefruit. That will cause abuncha problems too.

Tom in KY, where are the licensed plumbers this weekend?


----------



## dlbkelly (Apr 23, 2006)

We've had that problem too twice, having had a someone come snake out from the roof.  Both times it was those wipes kids use...don't throw them into the toilet!


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 29, 2006)

FYI to those with a similar problem it was roots in the drain. FYI to everyone if your drain clogs up rent a snake and skip the plumber. They do the job you can do for about 5x as much.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 29, 2006)

TxBuilder, I'm glad that you found your problem, but, its not always roots.  
Some times it can be clogged up pipes, like grease in the laterals, or detergents with phospates used to be a bad one, they hardened like concrete.  Also, I may have been a plugged up vent, or even a collapsed sewer line.

As a Waste Water Plant Operatore for 26 years, recently retired, I used to go out with out "line gang" and we encountered all kinds of problems, in the sewer system and laterals from homes.  If your lateral was laid level, then there was a whole host of problems (yes, we encountered a few of them).  Weeping Willows were the worst offenders of tree roots, we banned thier growing in our town because of that!  

Also, if you rent a "snake" and you lose the "cutter" in the line because of a collapsed sewer line, then you not only have to get it out, but pay for it, if you dont return it promptly, which isnt a great thing to do... But, like you, I advise people to rent thier own snakes also, as I never call a plumber

Just my two cents...

Jesse


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's a novel thing to use on a sewer line that gets roots in it. First, there has to be a leak (however tiny) in the sewer for the roots to get in. Second, if they get in once, they will sure do it again. Get a bag of the salt pellets used in a water softener, dump a cup of pellets in the commode once in a while and flush it down. If there are any roots there they will catch the salt pellets wihch will lay there wet and making a strong brine solution which is not conducive to roots growing. Also, try to determine what material your sewer is made of; in the late 50s someone came out with "Orangeburg" pipe. Turns out it was nothing but tar paper wound around and tarred together; it will collapse and must be replaced. Some good materials are Vitrified Clay, Concrete, Cast Iron and the plastics. Happy trails.
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I snaked a similar problem a few years back, I was looking after my fathers house while he was deployed to Iraq.  Among the tiny roots that had invaded the pipe I found the culprit.  Tampons.  The basement renter had ignored our requests to dispose of those nasty buggers the right way.  Never ever ever flush anything other than TP and your 'waste'...but when things clog up, expect that someone has flushed something on the no-no list.  
Good Luck!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 10, 2006)

The Tampons, wet-wipes, oranges and kids sneakers are often found in an obstructed sewer line but they are not the problem! There has to be something there to catch them and make a blockage of them; usually its roots. As I said in an earlier thread, put salt in the sewer to kill the roots and then anything that came out of your house's 3" building drain will go streaking down the 4" sewer line. Salt is your cheapest plumber and easiest to do-it-yourself.
Glenn


----------



## manolok (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey, I keep finding people who use the toilet as a bin  . No matter how you tell them they keep doing again and again. 

What is wrong ??? Why don't people use things for what they are build for?

Afterwards they complain plumers are too expensive. Well, what do you expect if you can not keep your **** together (sorry about the expresion) but it _ticks_ me off.

Do NOT use your toilet as a bin or you'll be paying through the nose for it.

Just a comment

Manuel


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 4, 2006)

Easy there Manuel, There will always be absent minded people on construction sites.
Just as soon as you get one bunch trained to suit you, there will be a whole new bunch to deal with.
I'm more concerned with the people who will relieve themselves on the floor.
Unsanitary conditions on a jobsite are not justifiable.
The responsible, decent people will always have to clean up after the pigs.


----------

